# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Международный фестиваль-конкурс "Серебряная звезда"

## Серебряная звезда

Номинанты в возрасте от 5 до 23 лет!!! Приглашаем принять участие в нашем фестивале детского и юношеского творчества "Серебряная звезда". Фестиваль проходит ежемесячно в России, зарубежом. Положение о фестивале, подробные программы поездок на сайте www.festivalsz.ru.
Будем рады встрече!!!
*Ближайшие фестивали: в Турции с 12.06 и Венгрии с 24.06.2010.*
11е место бесплатно.
Контакты: +7(495)506-56-08, mf@festivalsz.ru, icq 484559824.
Генеральный директор Потрогош Виктория. :flower:

----------


## Серебряная звезда

Уважаемые руководители, родители и участники фестивалей. Готов график проведения фестиваля на 2010-2011 уч.г. 
Будем рады видеть Вас на нашем фестивале. 
Максимально быстро ответим на все вопросы :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

Для удобства пользователей- выкладываю скачанную программу и положение о фестивале в Турции. Пусть желающие сами определят, не переходя на сторонние ресурсы, интересно им это или нет. А те, кто захочет узнать более подробную информацию- обратятся непосредственно к автору темы.

*Международный фестиваль-конкурс детского и юношеского творчества «Серебряная звезда»* *ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ*  *Цели и задачи:*
ü  Сохранение традиций и дальнейшее развитие искусства народов РФ
ü  Популяризация и пропаганда народной культуры средствами хореографического, вокального, инструментального искусства
ü   Повышение художественного уровня репертуара коллективов и исполнительского мастерства участников
ü  Формирование эстетических вкусов у исполнителей и зрителей на образцах искусства
ü   Повышение эффективности детско-родительских отношений и самооценки вклада родителей в воспитание и обучение ребенка
*Сроки проведения*
Международный фестиваль-конкурс детского и юношеского творчества «Серебряная звезда» в Турции (г. Кемер) проводится с 15 по 22 мая 2011г. 
Важнейшая цель конкурса: формирования нового отношения к Международному фестивальному движению как к механизму межрегионального и межнационального культурного диалога, и является средством связи с соотечественниками за пределами страны.
*В рамках фестиваля-конкурса  пройдут:* 
- Конкурс  коллективов 
- Мастер-классы
- Выступления на открытых площадках города 
- Гала-концерт лауреатов фестиваля-конкурса.
*Условия участия*
 В фестивале-конкурсе принимают участие любительские коллективы (ансамбли танца, танцевальные группы ансамблей песни и танца, фольклорные танцевальные группы, вокальные студии, солисты), учащиеся музыкальных школ независимо от ведомственной принадлежности, а также коллективы специальных  учебных  заведений культуры и искусства.
Возрастные группы участников*:* согласно общему Положению Фестиваля.
Каждый коллектив представляет конкурсную программу в соответствии с условиями участия по номинации (см. общее положение о Фестивале), 
*Финансовые условия* 
См. Приложение №1 к настоящему Положению.
Командировочные расходы – за счет направляющей организации.
*Подведение итогов и поощрение участников*
Согласно общему Положению Фестиваля.
*Организатор фестиваля:*
Автономная некоммерческая организация «Проект развития юношества в области культуры и спорта «Серебряная звезда».
Юридический/фактический адреса: РФ, г. Москва, пл. Тверская Застава, дом 3, офис 152/5.
Телефон: +7(495) 506-56-08, 755-87-91, 968-08-47, 250-42-74 (тел/факс).


Приложение №1  к Положению о фестивале-конкурсе «Серебряная звезда» в Турции Место проведения: Турция, г. Кемер.
Сроки проведения: *15-22.05.2011*
Программа фестиваля* (питание по системе «всё включено»):
15.05
Встреча   в аэропорту  г. Москва (*возможны    вылеты из регионов*, города вылетов уточняйте в офисе   организационного комитета). Вылет в г. Анталия. Встреча в аэропорту г. Анталия.   Прохождение паспортного контроля. Трансфер в г. Кемер (около 60 км)  в отель. Расселение.
16.05
Собрание   руководителей коллективов с представителями организационного комитета и   компанией - принимающей стороной. Решение организационных моментов.   Знакомство руководителей. Свободное время. Анимационная программа для детей.
17.05
Свободное   время. Анимационная программа для детей. Торжественная церемония открытия   фестиваля. Представление коллективов. 
18.05
Подготовка   участников к конкурсным выступлениям (репетиции). Конкурсная программа.
Общение   руководителей с членами жюри – «разбор полётов». Анимационная программа для   детей. 
19.05   
Подготовка   к конкурсным выступлениям. Конкурсная программа. 
20.05
Мастер-классы   для педагогов, руководителей, детей старшего возраста. Подведение итогов   конкурса, круглый стол.
21.05
Гала-концерт.   Награждение коллективов. Торжественная церемония закрытия фестиваля. 
22.05
Освобождение   номеров. Трансфер в аэропорт г. Анталия.
*Целевой взнос включает*: Авиаперелет Москва – Анталия - Москва, проживание в отеле 4* (SailorsBeachClub 4*, г. Кемер) в четырехместных номерах (при группе от 16 человек руководитель проживает в трёх/двухместном номере), питание по системе «всё включено», трансфер аэропорт-отель-аэропорт, мед. страховка РЕСО, сопровождение русскоговорящими гидами, участие в фестивале, других программах конкурса. 
Размер взноса**: *25 122 руб.* (795$). *16-е место бесплатно.*
*Размер взноса без авиа перелета: 15 642 руб.* (495 $).
_Возможно размещение в трехместных, двухместных, одноместных номерах:_
*По желанию доплата за:*
размещение в трехместном номере: *1 738 руб.* (55$)
размещение в двухместном номере: *3 318 руб*. (105$)
размещение в одноместном номере: *8 532 руб.* (270$)
Заявки принимаются до 01.05.2011 (при условии наличия мест).
Виза приобретается самостоятельно каждым членом группы в аэропорту г. Анталии.
  *Организационный комитет вправе отказать в участии в конкурсе без объяснения причин.
  ** Оплата в рублях по курсу ЦБ+2% на день выставления счёта. Цены приведены в рублях по состоянию на 22.11.2010.

----------


## Серебряная звезда

Международный проект АНО "Серебряная звезда" приглашает Ваших представителей принять участие в Международном фестивале стран содружества ,который состоится в городе Праге. 
В конкурсную программу входит не только программа конкурса, но и посещение достопримечательностей славной Чехии. 
Победителей конкурса ждет приглашение на мега гала концерт, который будет проходит в городе Москва, а также множество перспектив. 
Для участия в конкурсе необходимо выслать заявку. Подробные условия на сайте www.festivalsz.ru

Дайте ребёнку шанс!

У нас ИСКУССТВО ОТКРЫВАТЬ ТАЛАНТЫ!
*Также продолжаем приём заявок на фестиваль, который пройдет в Московской области с 25 по 29 марта!!! Участие примут вокальные и танцевальные коллективы из России, Казахстана*Проведите каникулы радостно, познавательно, интересно! 
Ваши вопросы можете задавать здесь или же по электронной почте mf@festivalsz.ru, по аське 484559824.
По Вашей просьбе вышлем подробное описание программ Проекта.
 :flower:  Хорошего дня,всем!

----------


## tigry1

Ждем, когда "Серебрянная звезда" приедет в Киев. Такой проект был предусмотрен, мы даже заявку посылали.

----------

